# Zeit für einen neuen PC!



## Gazeran (28. April 2012)

Jo, möchte mir mal nen neuen PC zulegen!
Zurzeit hab ich so nen Fertigding was immer mehr Treiberprobleme hat und auch langsam "veraltet" ist :S

Neue Teile sind:
Mainboard
CPU
CPU Lüfter
Netzteil
Festplatte
Arbeitsspeicher
Gehäuse (gut günstig sieh ganz schick aus )

Alte Teile:
DVD Laufwerk + Brenner (Noname Produkt, funktioniert einwandfrei)
Grafikkarte
Windows 7 Home Prem als Betriebssystem

Hoff hab das mit den verlinkungne nicht verhauen 
Was sagt ihr soweit dazu?
Habt ihr verbesserungsvorschläge?

Neue Zusammenstellung von weiter unten:


Gazeran schrieb:


> Hab mal Night2010s vorschlag als Basis genommen und Gazeranifiziert
> Hoffe hab da nich wieder müll zusammengesstellt:
> 
> CPU: Intel Core i5-3570K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80637I53570K) ~ &#8364;210 http://geizhals.at/de/761856
> ...


----------



## Caps-lock (29. April 2012)

Ivybridge + Z77 Mainboard.
Der Sockel 2011 macht irgendwie nich so wirklich Sinn, es sei denn du kannst es begründen .
Für wirklich lange Grakas kann es in dem Gehäuse zu eng werden und wenn die Stromanschlüsse hinten liegen erst recht.
Die Festplatte hat nur 16mb Cache.
Das Netzteil ist eine Nummer zu groß.
550 Watt, maximal 600 Watt reichen für normale PCs IMMER aus.

Ich persönlich, kann für einen normalen Nutzer nix von den Bauteilen empfehlen.


----------



## Night2010 (29. April 2012)

Board: ASUS P8Z68-V/GEN3 ~140€ http://geizhals.at/de/685157

CPU: Intel Core i5-2500K ~180€ http://geizhals.at/de/580328

Speicher: 8GB Corsair Vengeance DDR3 1600 ~40€ http://geizhals.at/de/590599

Grafikkarte: Sapphire Radeon HD 7870 ~285€ http://geizhals.at/de/745773 , oder ne Gainward GeForce GTX 570 ~250€ http://geizhals.at/de/613914

Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power CM 530W ~65€ http://geizhals.at/de/674412

Festplatten: ADATA S510 120GB ~90€ http://geizhals.at/de/680929 und dazu ne Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 1000GB ~78€ http://geizhals.at/de/601652

Bist du bei ~878€ Dazu kommen dann noch die 60€ fürs GH.

Deine Zusammenstellung würde 745€ ohne GH kosten.

Zieht man jetzt bei mir die 285€ für die Grafikkarte ab, sind wir bei 593€.
Bei dir macht das NT keinen Sinn, da es zu groß ist. Die CPU sowie Board sind für die Leistung zu teuer, der I5 reicht locker für Spiele und Anwendungen jeglicher Art.
Der Kühler den du da verlinkt hast, ist sein Geld nicht Wert. Da nimm lieber nen Scythe Mugen/Ninja, oder sowas in der Richtung.


----------



## Xathom (29. April 2012)

Ja, das Netzteil ist definitiv zu groß ich weiß auch net was du mit dem Rechner machen willst aber ich gehe auch davon aus das die CPU sich bei dir langweilen wird.
Die nächste Frage ist halt ob du wirklich einen Sockel 2011 benötigst, da das hier ein Onlinespiele Forum ist denke ich nicht das du viel mit Videoschnitt oder sonstigen Profianwendungen am Hut hast.

Warum sparst du dir nicht knapp 200€ holst dir nen i5 2500 + Board und schickst deine Grafikkarte in Rente?
Für das Geld bekommst du schon nen richtig leckeren PC mit ordentlich Reserve.


----------



## Konov (29. April 2012)

Die GTX460 mit 2GB Speicher würde ich nicht in Rente schicken.
Ich hab ne GTX460 mit 1 GB und kann jedes aktuelle Spiel auf hohen Einstellungen flüssig zocken.

Die Karte ist immer noch Oberklasse, würde jetzt kein Geld für ne neue Karte rauswerfen, das lohnt nicht!


----------



## Xathom (29. April 2012)

Lieber für eine Überteuerte CPU / Mainboard? 
War halt nur ein Vorschlag bevor er sinnlos Geld verpulvert und es hat ja keiner behauptet das die 460 schlecht ist aber für das was er spart würde ich an seiner stelle die Karte in der Bucht versenken und mir eine Aktuelle und schnellere zulegen. 
Und für das gesparte Geld bekommt er eine Grafikkarte die um einige Klassen schneller ist.


----------



## Konov (29. April 2012)

Xathom schrieb:


> Lieber für eine Überteuerte CPU / Mainboard?
> War halt nur ein Vorschlag bevor er sinnlos Geld verpulvert und es hat ja keiner behauptet das die 460 schlecht ist aber für das was er spart würde ich an seiner stelle die Karte in der Bucht versenken und mir eine Aktuelle und schnellere zulegen.
> Und für das gesparte Geld bekommt er eine Grafikkarte die um einige Klassen schneller ist.



Na so wie ich ihn verstanden hab, hinkt sein Rechner hinterher - von der Grafikkarte abgesehen.
Insofern sollte man wenn überhaupt den Rest aufrüsten.


----------



## Xathom (29. April 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Na so wie ich ihn verstanden hab, hinkt sein Rechner hinterher - von der Grafikkarte abgesehen.
> Insofern sollte man wenn überhaupt den Rest aufrüsten.




Lese bitte einmal alle Beiträge vor deinem, hier steht nirgends das er nur die Grafikkarte austauschen soll...


----------



## mristau (29. April 2012)

Also ich würde auch eher zu ner Sockel 1155 CPU SB (I5 2500K) oder IB (I5 3570K) greifen mit nem Z77 Board
Sockel 2011 ist für Highend gedacht und so groß dürfte vor allem bei ner 4 Kern CPU mit 200MHz mehr Frequenz der Unterschied dann nicht sein, dass es sich lohnt.
Mit Sockel 2011 würde ich erst anfangen, wenn ich dort auch ne 6(12) Kern CPU reinbau und es fürs arbeiten brauch.

Die meisten anderen Vorteile von 2011 bieten auch die neuen Ivy Bridge CPUs


----------



## OldboyX (29. April 2012)

Von deiner Zusammenstellung würde ich definitiv stark abraten.

Ich würde IV i5 3570K empfehlen mit einem Z77 Board (Asrock ist ok), dazu 8 GB RAM mit hohem Takt. Ein ordentlicher CPU Kühler (Thermalright MAcho oder so).

Grafikkarte eine AMD 7850 oder wenns mehr sein soll eine 7870. Nvidias Alternativen kommen ja erst noch, keine Ahnung wann. Die von dir verlinkte ist VIEEEL Zu teuer für die gebotene Leistung.

Netzteil und Festplatten die von Night2010 vorgeschlagenen.


Gehäuse ist natürlich Geschmackssache, ich würde mir diese optische Vergewaltigung nicht antun. Es gibt durchaus dezente solide Gehäuse in dem Preisbereich von Coolermaster oder Xigmatek.


----------



## Konov (29. April 2012)

Xathom schrieb:


> Lese bitte einmal alle Beiträge vor deinem, hier steht nirgends das er nur die Grafikkarte austauschen soll...




Er SOLL erstmal gar nix.
Er möchte nen neuen Rechner und wenn er Teile auswechselt, dann meinetwegen alles aber die Grafikkarte braucht er nicht austauschen, das wäre rausgeworfenes Geld.
Es sei denn er möchte nen 1000 Euro Rechner und jedes Game auf Ultra daddeln, dann ist es letztlich auch egal.


----------



## kaepteniglo (29. April 2012)

Der TE schreibt doch, dass er die Grafikkarte behalten will. Er hat nur seine aktuelle Karte verlinkt.

Nochmal: Er will DVD-LW + Brenner, Grafikkarte und sein Betriebssystem *behalten*


----------



## Konov (29. April 2012)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Nochmal: Er will DVD-LW + Brenner, Grafikkarte und sein Betriebssystem *behalten*



Ja, und eigentlich wollte ich ihn da nur nochmal bestärken während in den ersten Antworten aber gleich zu einer neuen Grafikkarte geraten wurde


----------



## Gazeran (29. April 2012)

Woa, direkt soviele antworten!
Garnicht damit gerechnet 

Den Prozessor kann ich nicht wirklich begründen, wollte nen starken PC haben den ich nicht nach 2 Monaten wieder aufrüsten "muss". (Der war im Ranking relativ weit oben ) Okay, eben nochmal nen bisserl umgeschaut, das Ding is wohl im gegensatz zu den Ivy Bridge dingern müll.
Netzteil war, wie auch der Prozessor, einfach auf "Zukunftssicherheit" ausgelegt. Zurzeit habe ich *PC aufschraub* nen 550W Netzteil, leider auch NoName, macht manchmal Probleme :S
Ich muss ganz ehrlich auch zugeben, dass ich in letzter zeit einfach den überblick verloren habe welche Prozessoren jetz besser sind als andere.



Night2010 schrieb:


> CPU: Intel Core i5-2500K ~180&#8364; http://geizhals.at/de/580328
> 
> Speicher: 8GB Corsair Vengeance DDR3 1600 ~40&#8364; http://geizhals.at/de/590599



Wäre da nicht ein etwas kostengünstiger Arbeitsspeicher besser, ich meine die CPU unterstützt nur bis zu DDR3-1333 und der von dir verlinkte ist nen 1600er.

Ansich super vielen lieben Dank für die ganzen antworten! Vor allem die Zusammenstellung von Night2010 werde ich noch etwas genauer studieren. 
Könntet ihr mir evtl. ganz fix erklären was jetzt genau besser ist i5 i7 oder was auch immer.

PS:
Wie kaepteniglo gesagt hat sind die "Alten Teile" schon vorhanden, daher tausche ich sie nicht aus.
Hab meinen jetzigen Rechner immer mal wieder aufgerüstet, deswegen auch diese GraKa.

Edit:
Alternate habe ich auch nur zum zusammenstellen benutzt, ist kein muss das ich dort bestelle.






Sodele:
Hab mal Night2010s vorschlag als Basis genommen und Gazeranifiziert 
Hoffe hab da nich wieder müll zusammengesstellt:

CPU: Intel Core i5-3570K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80637I53570K) ~ &#8364;210 http://geizhals.at/de/761856
Board: ASRock Z77 Extreme4, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) ~ &#8364;120 http://geizhals.at/de/746839
Speicher: 8GB Corsair Vengeance DDR3 1600 ~40&#8364; http://geizhals.at/de/590599
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power CM 530W ~65&#8364; http://geizhals.at/de/674412
Festplatten: ADATA S510 120GB ~90&#8364; http://geizhals.at/de/680929 und dazu ne Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 1000GB ~78&#8364; http://geizhals.at/de/601652
Gehäuse: Sharkoon Tarea ~35&#8364; http://geizhals.at/de/669755

Board CPU und Gehäuse geändert, CPU Kühler müsste ich nochmal schauen, am besten nen einfacher leiser Lüfter, will nicht großartig übertakten.


----------



## OldboyX (29. April 2012)

Gazeran schrieb:


> Wäre da nicht ein etwas kostengünstiger Arbeitsspeicher besser, ich meine die CPU unterstützt nur bis zu DDR3-1333 und der von dir verlinkte ist nen 1600er.
> 
> *Würde dir zu noch höher getaktetem raten und eben dem neuen i5 (Ivy Bridge).*
> 
> ...


----------



## Caps-lock (29. April 2012)

> Okay, eben nochmal nen bisserl umgeschaut, das Ding is wohl im gegensatz zu den Ivy Bridge dingern müll


Es ist nicht Müll, es ist nur nicht das was du brauchst .


----------



## Gazeran (30. April 2012)

Nochmal kleines Update meinerseits, Festplatte bekomm ich ne 750GB HDD kostenlos 
vergünstigt das ganze nochmal.

Ist im Startpost alles zusammengefasst!


----------



## Night2010 (30. April 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Ja, und eigentlich wollte ich ihn da nur nochmal bestärken während in den ersten Antworten aber gleich zu einer neuen Grafikkarte geraten wurde



Bei der ersten Antwort hat keiner zu einer neuen Karte geraten. Und bei der zweiten (meiner) auch nicht.
Da wären wir wieder bei lesen und verstehen.




> Wäre da nicht ein etwas kostengünstiger Arbeitsspeicher besser, ich meine die CPU unterstützt nur bis zu DDR3-1333 und der von dir verlinkte ist nen 1600er.



Die 1333 sind nicht wirklich billiger. Dazu kommt, das die Boards gewisse Speicherchips nicht Unterstützen.
Bei jedem Hersteller gibt es auf der Seite eine Liste für Speicher die kompatibel sind.
Und da der 2500k eigentlich gut geht, was das Übertakten an geht (4Ghz gehen eigentlich ohne Probleme) hast du mit dem Speicher noch Reserven.

Was AsRock angeht, so habe ich diese Boards schon lange nicht mehr verbaut, war damals nicht so toll.
Was man aber so hört, sollen die aufgeholt haben und die Qualli soll sich verbessert haben. Sollte man auch eigentlich erwarten von einer Tochterfirma von Asus.


----------



## Caps-lock (30. April 2012)

Die "teuren" Mainboards von Asrock waren schon immer gut.
Ich denke den Ruf hat Asrock eher davon, dass auf billigen Mainboards natürlich auch billigere Bauteile verwendet werden und wenn du ein WIRKLICH billiges Mainboard willst, Asrock halt auch noch unter den anderen Herstellern lag vom Preis.
Das heißt dann wenn billig, dann richtig billig und du hast zu Asrock oder Biostar gegriffen.

Ich hab 1600er Corsair, ein Asrock Extreme und nen 2700k und alles zusammen läuft stabil bei 4.8 Ghz ^^, wobei ich ihn momentan nur auf 4.2 betreibe, weil ich die Leistung momentan niemals brauchen könnte.


----------



## Xidish (30. April 2012)

OMG Night, Du kannst Dich vielleicht rausreden!   



Night2010 schrieb:


> Bei der ersten Antwort hat keiner zu einer neuen Karte geraten. Und bei der zweiten (meiner) auch nicht.


Ah verstehe, in Deinem 1. Post hier ist Folgendes nur ein Anraten zu nem Scanner ... okay

dann



Night2010 schrieb:


> Bei jedem Hersteller gibt es auf der Seite eine Liste für Speicher die kompatibel sind.


Hättest Du Dich vor Deinem Posten informiert, wüßtest Du, 
daß Deine vorgeschlagenes Board CPU eben nur max 1333er RAM kompatibel ist - und nicht 166600er RAM.
Genau das meinte ja auch Gazeran.

soviel zu


Night2010 schrieb:


> Da wären wir wieder bei lesen und verstehen.


----------



## Klos1 (30. April 2012)

Das Board von Night unterstützt bis 2200er Rams.  Und 1666er gibt es nicht.


----------



## Gazeran (30. April 2012)

Ich habe ja auch von der CPU geredet "Memory Controller: Dual Channel PC3-10667U (DDR3-1333)".
Aber hab jetzt in meiner neuen zusammenstellung sowieso einen anderen 
Wäre nett wenn jemand dazu mal was schreibt (findet ihr im ersten Post ganz unten)


----------



## Xidish (30. April 2012)

Klos schrieb:


> Das Board von Night unterstützt bis 2200er Rams.  Und 1666er gibt es nicht.


Sorry - auch ich meinte die CPU und auch 1600er.


----------



## Klos1 (1. Mai 2012)

Gazeran schrieb:


> Ich habe ja auch von der CPU geredet "Memory Controller: Dual Channel PC3-10667U (DDR3-1333)".
> Aber hab jetzt in meiner neuen zusammenstellung sowieso einen anderen
> Wäre nett wenn jemand dazu mal was schreibt (findet ihr im ersten Post ganz unten)



Was genau willst du denn hören? Die CPU ist top, dass steht außer Frage. Zum Board kann ich nichts sagen. Hab nur Tests vom Extreme6 gelesen und das scheint bis auf die Tatsache, dass die Memory-Performance teilweise etwas schelchter als beim Vorgänger ist, ein sehr gutes Board zu sein. Beim Speicher würde ich eventuell die Low-Profile-Variante nehmen, wenn ein größerer Kühler in Erwägung gezogen wird. Da könnten die Kühlrippen im Weg sein. Ohnehin braucht die kein Mensch. Aber sie sehen zugegebenermaßen nett aus. Zumindest in meinen Augen. Als preiswerten und leisen Kühler würde ich den nehmen, welchen Oldboy vorgeschlagen hat. Der soll super sein. Wenn Lautstärke ein wichtiges Kriterium ist, dann eventuell auch das Netzteil gegen die Straight-Power-Serie tauschen. Da ist der Lüfter besser. Zur Festplatte kann ich nichts sagen. Ich persönlich würde mir derzeit wohl die Samsung 830 holen, welche in allen Tests sehr gut wegkommt. Und dann gleich in der 128er Ausführung. 64 GB ist schon arg mager. Und die 128er ist glaub auch schon für 120 Euro verfügbar.

Mehr fällt mir dazu nicht ein.


----------



## Night2010 (3. Mai 2012)

Xidish schrieb:


> OMG Night, Du kannst Dich vielleicht rausreden!
> 
> 
> Ah verstehe, in Deinem 1. Post hier ist Folgendes nur ein Anraten zu nem Scanner ... okay
> ...



Nein, das ist ein Beispielsystem und nichts anderes. Da steht nirgens: Kauf dir eine neue Karte.
Wie ich vorher schon schrieb: Lesen und verstehen.

Und was kompatibel ist und was möglich, da solltest du dich mal informieren bevor du klugscheisst.


----------



## Xidish (3. Mai 2012)

Nenne es nun Beispiel, Twix, Spee oder Opel.
Gazeran wollte ein System - Du hast eine evtl.e Zusammenstellung, wie gewünscht, gepostet - bis eben auf die GraKa,
was Du im Eingangspost wohl übersehen hast.

Und das mit der CPU ist mir irgendwie tatsächlich nicht so ganz verständlich.
Was bedeuten diese ganzen Sachen unter den CPU Angaben zu Deinem verlinkten CPU (Angaben zum Speicher und zur Graka)?

z.B.


> Memory Specifications
> Max Memory Size (dependent on memory type) 32 GB
> Memory Types DDR3-1066/1333
> # of Memory Channels 2
> Max Memory Bandwidth 21 GB/s


Das steht unter den CPU Angaben.   


Es geht doch um die CPU - oder ist der Link Teil eines "empfohlenen" System?

Danke


----------



## Night2010 (4. Mai 2012)

Xidish schrieb:


> Nenne es nun Beispiel, Twix, Spee oder Opel.
> Gazeran wollte ein System - Du hast eine evtl.e Zusammenstellung, wie gewünscht, gepostet - bis eben auf die GraKa,
> was Du im Eingangspost wohl übersehen hast.
> 
> ...



Nochmal Lesen und verstehen!



Night2010 schrieb:


> Board: ASUS P8Z68-V/GEN3 ~140€ http://geizhals.at/de/685157
> 
> CPU: Intel Core i5-2500K ~180€ http://geizhals.at/de/580328
> 
> ...




Zu der CPU, da steht 1066-1333. Das bedeutet nicht, das die CPU nur diesen Speicher unterstutzt, sondern, das dieser eben notwendig ist bzw, niedriger als 1066 gibt es ja nicht. Wobei es glaube ich mal DDR3 800 gab.
Speicher läuft Asynchron. Ich kann ihn also auf 1600 stellen und zwar ohne Probleme. Und dann kommen wir wieder zu der Liste der Boardhersteller und dem Unterstützen Speicher fürs Board.

Im Grunde braucht er nur 1333. Der 1600 ist aber nur minimal teurer. Daher nimmt man eben diesen anstatt die 1333.
Und was offizell und inoffiziell unterstützt wird steht auch auf einem anderen Blatt.


----------

